# 3.6 v6 performance parts???



## cookiemonster131 (May 28, 2010)

So i have a 2013 vw v6 cc lux. I am looking for an aftermarket exhaust and air intake to start with. All i see available for these cars is a computer tuner...


any leads?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

MKVII R32 intakes work. There's not really a bolt on exhaust option.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

If you're in the US, there aren't any exhausts that are made & sold for 3.6 CCs. You'd be looking at having a shop make something custom for you, which often costs less than what you'd think it would. (Less than $1k). MKV R32 stuff generally bolts on, there is a USP R32 catless down pipe that's for sale on the forums that would open up a bit of performance. Any MKV R32 intake should fit fine. A caveat though, while I enjoyed the sound of an intake on my VR6, I did notice the MPGs go down a bit, with no noticeable performance increase.

I'd consider getting a tune before spending any significant money on performance parts.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

@sk8too - with all of the mods that you have listed on your sig - what kind of gains have you been able to realize over stock? I did notice that the EU version of the VR6 comes stock with about 30+ hp more than the US version. Wondering what the difference is - hardware, software, both, etc? 

I've been considering going with a VR model to replace mine - with the presumption that it will be more reliable without the complexities the turbo adds. However, I also ran into the same question as the OP - there just don't seem to be many upgrades out there for it. An APR stage 1 tune makes a massive gains with the 2.0T, but relatively minor with the 3.6 (and only a stage 1 is available for it IIRC). 

Which begs the question - has VW massively _under_-built the CC's 2.0T so that they can then just scale the same platform upwards on higher end makes and models? Then done just the opposite with the VR6 - extracting roughly as much as they could from it? 

How possible would the addition of a supercharger be - say, the Audi unit used on their 3.0 engine perhaps? It would be nice to achieve at least 100hp/L (or more).  

Feedback always appreciated - TIA!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

CCR.J said:


> Which begs the question - has VW massively _under_-built the CC's 2.0T so that they can then just scale the same platform upwards on higher end makes and models? Then done just the opposite with the VR6 - extracting roughly as much as they could from it?
> 
> 
> Feedback always appreciated - TIA!


I think you hit the nail on the head...remember the VR6 has been in development since the late 80s...so VWAG has had a long time to fine tune every last inch of performance out of it. With regards to the Euro spec 3.6 - higher compression & higher octane European fuels yield the last little bit of available juice out of it in unmodified, reliable form. It's a naturally aspirated engine though, not many NA euro motors have much more oomph left in tuning available. There's really only so much you can do with air/fuel mix when there isn't a secondary device boosting up the pressure from atmospheric levels. That all said, when I was shopping for my CC, I briefly considered 2.0T with 6MT, because I really enjoy rowing through gears, but ultimately decided that I would enjoy 3.6 + 4motion far more than shifting or keeping in boost pressure. Also, fuel economy isn't much better with the 2.0T on this platform than the 3.6. If I fell into a pile of money, I'd probably go nuts and swap the Tiptronic for a 6MT so that I could have my cake and eat it too.

OP, if you have a 3.6, delete the middle resonator and release the Wookiee.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The tune doesn't do _that_ much for this car 

Exhaust has to be custom

And MK5 R32 intakes will fit


Consider wheel, suspension, or comestic mods instead.....or sell it :laugh:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

CCR.J said:


> @sk8too - with all of the mods that you have listed on your sig - what kind of gains have you been able to realize over stock? I did notice that the EU version of the VR6 comes stock with about 30+ hp more than the US version. Wondering what the difference is - hardware, software, both, etc?


Thats on my MKIII Jetta, my CC has the unitronic tune, resonator delete and VF intake. I really like the set up, and it sounds great.



snobrdrdan said:


> The tune doesn't do _that_ much for this car
> 
> =]


It kinda does though, really makes the car feel quite a bit lighter on its feet.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sk8too said:


> It kinda does though, really makes the car feel quite a bit lighter on its feet.


Which tune do you have?

Since I've had the 2.0T before....a tune on that is like 30hp & 60tq.

But only ~8hp gains on the 3.6....meh.
I'm sure it helps, but it's not going to be a day & nite or OMG comparison


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Which tune do you have?
> 
> Since I've had the 2.0T before....a tune on that is like 30hp & 60tq.
> 
> ...


Perhaps this is the case with the modest APR Tune, however the Unitronic Tune for the 3.6 (which claims about a 20hp increase over stock) does feel quite different and worth the price.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

If you really wanna go nuts for less than a turbo kit, there are more aggressive cams for the VR6 that can be picked up, which then a tune would take advantage of. Then there's always a turbo.

If you're looking for a tune, I'd hit up Jeff Atwood at United Motorsport...they've been the most active lately in tweaking the VR6 for the R32 folks.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I have the unitronic tune, that APR tune is a joke.


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

Unitronic's website is stating 28hp/24tq increase over stock for the 3.6. Which obliterates APR's 8hp/10tq stated performance. And Unitronic's is cheaper by $100 too. Definitely has me leaning towards Unitronic right now.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DaBz1981 said:


> Perhaps this is the case with the modest APR Tune, however the Unitronic Tune for the 3.6 (which claims about a 20hp increase over stock) does feel quite different and worth the price.


Ahhh....yeah they don't have it for the B7 Passat 3.6 V6 though 

Only APR does



oidoglr said:


> If you're looking for a tune, I'd hit up Jeff Atwood at United Motorsport...they've been the most active lately in tweaking the VR6 for the R32 folks.


Yeah...he was supposed to work on a tune for the B7's V6 too, but never got around to it


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Ahhh....yeah they don't have it for the B7 Passat 3.6 V6 though
> 
> Only APR does



I thought the CC 3.6 and B7 passat 3.6 were the same?


----------



## kim7yx (Feb 5, 2013)

There are 2 versions of 3.6 vr6 

1 is MED9 which is found in B6 Passat and pre-facelift(09-12) CC

second one is MED17 which is in B7 Passat and facelifted(13+) CC

the Unitronic flash you guys are talking about is MED9 file and Unitronic does not have MED17 file


3.6 VR6 MED9

Unitronic: http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Passat-CC-36l-FSI-2009-2010-280hp
308hp, 289tq

APR: http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_36fsi_med9.html
301hp, 283tq

According to APR, stock hp on MED9 VR6 is 290 rather than 280 claimed by VW, and I don't see the reason APR would overstate stock hp, so the gains on these tunes are more likely to be lower than what Unitronic claims.

Unitronic gain 18hp, 14tq vs. APR gain 11hp, 8tq

Unitronic still makes more power than APR, but APR provides dynograph to back up their data, where Unitronic does not. 


3.6 VR6 MED17

APR is the only company that has MED17 file currently. It makes less power than MED9, and the difference is probably due to MED9 having dual stage manifold.
http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_36fsi_med17.html


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Mid muffler delete....sounds perfect & no drone or anything:


----------

